# would like a break.....



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi I feel a bit of a fraud on here (being as its DS/DE section and also because although separated from the girls dad we are unfortunately still living in the same house).

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on where best to go for a "break" when you have 2 tinies like me... K will be 2 this week and E is 6.5m.

I am looking to go away for a few days but was wondering if there was anyway specifically single parent with tinies friendly as it were....
I will not have much in the way of £ as saving so I can move out...!

What do people do?  Where do you go?

Thanks


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh Twiceblessed - please don't feel like a fraud for being here hun!    You are very welcome in our gang!  It must be tough still living in same house as ex, hope you manage to save enough to move out soon.

Afraid I don't know much about single parent friendly holidays, I haven't taken J away on hol yet (am going abroad with her in a couple of months but that is with my parents).  I do know there are organisations that do group holidays for single parents and little ones just don't know any names! - maybe contact gingerbread, they are a really helpful organisation (for single parent families).  

Some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi TwiceBlessed,

Although I haven't used this company before, a solo mum friend with a two year old has and rates them: http://www.mangokids.co.uk/ I think there are several of similar companies out there so google "single parent family holidays" and see what comes up.

As for me, last year I house sat for another solo mum friend in the Taunton area for a week and my little man and I had a great time. Another FF friend and her little boy came down to stay for a few days. We went to the beach on a steam train, to a nearby wildlife park, a steam engine festival that happened to be taking place the weekend we arrived and to a local mill, all of which kept poppet very happy. It was amazing how much we could do with not very much money, and although the weather wasn't always terrific we had a fine time. I would really like to do something similar this year, particularly as I am now with bump and wanting to conserve cash, and so I will be trawling holiday cottages to see what deals I can find. I would also dearly love some sun and am going to book a week by the beach somewhere - Turkey is definitely an option given it is cheap, the weather is usually good and the people are incredibly child friendly. Poppet is just about old enough to stay out for an early dinner (ie return to apartment as soon as the couples start to appear  and I am used to my own company in the evenings in any case so that isn't a big deal.

Happy to chat further if you'd like, but really hope you find something that appeals.

A-Mx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I just go on 'normal" holidays with my DS and always have. We've been all over this country, to Portugal twice, Spain, USA three times, France once, just wherever I fancy really.

It is really cheap to go to Centre Parcs out of school holidays and there will be loads to keep your two entertained too. There are always discount codes floating around as well on the net to reduce costs further. Fab swimming pool and playgrounds etc and craft activities and child care too.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

TB - Glad you posted


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Twiceblessed - we also did Centerparcs on our own last year.  It is fab for the kiddies.

Freshstart and I have been talking about going later on in the year as she is also a big fan.

xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Like all this as I've considered what kind of break I;d enjoy aswell as LO in the future.  I like the sun so self catering apartments on a complex with kiddie entertainment seem to be the best option.  But although I do enjoy my own company, a week of evenings without telly etc would be a bit boring.  It would be so much more fun with two or three other mums/grown ups.  

I did mobile homes like Key Camp and Eurocamp with ex and daughter and that was great as long as it wasn't raining and freezing cold which it always seemed to be in June in France! However much i try , those mobile homes 'sofas' are impossible to get comfy on! It's def an option for me in the future, particularly in this country, as it's good value.  I'm not confident about driving abroad so I;d go with a friend, but not alone.  

Holiday cottages sound a good option in the UK and i guess the whole centre parcs thing is good.  i guess for the first couple of years it doesnt matter particularly where they are as they are easily entertained so its more about convenience and what works for the grown ups.  


I;ve been on several singles holidays before and often thought that there must be or ought to be an equivalent for single parents. That is, hotel or villa accommodation with people to meet up with for meals and evenings if you want.  Hmm maybe a business opprotunity?

RLxx


----------

